# THe Aquadive BS300-DLC you have got to see this watch additional pics added....



## W. C. Bartlett

Quite frankly when I looked at this picture this morning, only one word came to mind, amazing and I am sure you will agree.










The following pics were added in the afternoon and you are permitted to drool...


----------



## jaybob

Stunning!!!! That's all I can come up with at this moment in time. When will it be available?


----------



## Renisin

Will it be available with the lumed bezel?



jaybob said:


> Stunning!!!! That's all I can come up with at this moment in time. When will it be available?


----------



## Jeff T

That is smokin hot!


----------



## Zenrag

Oh yeah just noticed its an "N"

Any idea on price point? Past $2000 ?


----------



## skin diver

The "N" dial looks fantastic on this DLC BS300.. it compliments the bezel and overall look very well. I also see the subtle change in the font used.. the model/depth text is perfectly proportioned to the Aquadive label and logo. Its not just a DLC coated BS300, but a whole different watch. 

Well done!!


----------



## Rick-Holland

Agree .... it's the best looking watch i know!!


----------



## W. C. Bartlett

I have heard your questions and additional information will be provided.


----------



## W. C. Bartlett

It is available now....



jaybob said:


> Stunning!!!! That's all I can come up with at this moment in time. When will it be available?


----------



## W. C. Bartlett

It is available with the lumed bezel...



Renisin said:


> Will it be available with the lumed bezel?


----------



## eastbaysteve

that is smokin hot


----------



## W. C. Bartlett

Steve we are in agreement...



eastbaysteve said:


> that is smokin hot


----------



## Spring-Diver

Love it ....... again Aquadive creates another killer version of the BS300:-!I'll have to order one after the holidays :-d.... It really is smoking hot!CheersShannon


----------



## mellonb1

Might just be the best DLC diver out there. AD did a killer job on this one. Love it!


----------



## sierra 18

Not always a fan of DLC/all-black cases, but that is extremely well executed. Nice photos as well.

C


----------



## W. C. Bartlett

The minute I saw the photos of this watch, I came to the same conclusion...


----------



## karmatp

Flat out stunning! I am quickly becoming a huge AD fan.


----------



## W. C. Bartlett

Why do you think we keep posting pics of amazing watches, to garner more fans but more importantly to show you Swiss and German perfection.



karmatp said:


> Flat out stunning! I am quickly becoming a huge AD fan.


----------



## WnS

This is a cult watch design that I really dig. Now, I'm just waiting for a blue version, that'd hit the spot.


----------



## arutlosjr11

karmatp said:


> Flat out stunning! I am quickly becoming a huge AD fan.


AD offers great, Swiss made watches at a reasonable price point. What you get is a stunning, well made watch well in excess of the price paid... Simply can't go wrong with AD.


----------



## SD350

skin diver said:


> The "N" dial looks fantastic on this DLC BS300.. it compliments the bezel and overall look very well. I also see the subtle change in the font used.. the model/depth text is perfectly proportioned to the Aquadive label and logo. Its not just a DLC coated BS300, but a whole different watch.
> 
> Well done!!


I'm new to AD, what's the "N" designation mean?

Also, you mention this is a different watch than the 300, but the specs look the same to me, what makes it a different watch than the regular 300?

Thanks!


----------



## skin diver

Hey SD350: I was talking figuratively about the watch being wholly different... it is indeed the very same as the BS300 with the exception of the dial and DLC coating. 

The "N" dial has galvanized markers (as they put it) rather than applied markers as found in the stainless BS300. The 12-3-6-9 hour markers on the "N" dial also have a slight trapezoidal shape, versus square on the stainless model. In my opinion the 300N looks more uniformly tactical without any shiny bits, which prompted my enthusiasm about it being a totally different watch.

I'm in the process of acquiring one and I'll share comparative photos between the two when the 300N arrives. Cheers


----------



## W. C. Bartlett

The N stands for NATO (reflecting the strap type delivered standard with the watch)

.



skin diver said:


> Hey SD350: I was talking figuratively about the watch being wholly different... it is indeed the very same as the BS300 with the exception of the dial and DLC coating.
> 
> The "N" dial has galvanized markers (as they put it) rather than applied markers as found in the stainless BS300. The 12-3-6-9 hour markers on the "N" dial also have a slight trapezoidal shape, versus square on the stainless model. In my opinion the 300N looks more uniformly tactical without any shiny bits, which prompted my enthusiasm about it being a totally different watch.
> 
> I'm in the process of acquiring one and I'll share comparative photos between the two when the 300N arrives. Cheers


----------



## skin diver

Nice one Bill... I forgot to add the flat black painted dial--which is very cool on this DLC model. Thanks for the clarification on the "N" designation (your other post). Ben didn't mention the 300N coming on a NATO... I think I'm going to take mine with the Isofrane as it is in the photos. The flat dial with that Iso will look amazing. Cheers


----------



## SD350

skin diver said:


> Nice one Bill... I forgot to add the flat black painted dial--which is very cool on this DLC model. Thanks for the clarification on the "N" designation (your other post). Ben didn't mention the 300N coming on a NATO... I think I'm going to take mine with the Isofrane as it is in the photos. The flat dial with that Iso will look amazing. Cheers


Thanks for the info Gents! I would prefer the ISO to a NATO as well. I really like this watch, might have to look into picking one up.


----------



## SD350

Just saw this posted on the Aquadive facebook page:

Aquadive Watches Hi, The BS100N and 300N models are our more affordable versions. They differ from the regular BS100 and 300 models in the following three ways,

1. They don't include the accuracy certificate and are not adjusted in 5 positions. They are only adjusted in 3 positions.

2. They have a flat black printed dial with applied SuperLuminova markers, as opposed to the BS100 and BS300 that have high gloss black dials with applied metal markers, on the drilled and soldered dial.

3. They come standard with a black NATO strap only. The ISOfrane and AQUADIVE metal bracelets are optional.
















Side by side comparison from their fbook page photos, 300N first, Regular 300DLC second.


----------



## seikomatic

skin diver said:


> The "N" dial looks fantastic on this DLC BS300.. it compliments the bezel and overall look very well. I also see the subtle change in the font used.. the model/depth text is perfectly proportioned to the Aquadive label and logo. Its not just a DLC coated BS300, but a whole different watch.
> 
> Well done!!


Personally, I would like to see all words and the logo BIGGER..


----------



## jeff wilson

That's very nice


----------



## Hoppyjr

I should have never looked at this thread.......I'm drooling all over myself..


----------



## W. C. Bartlett

My keyboard has been wet ever since I started the thread...



Hoppyjr said:


> I should have never looked at this thread.......I'm drooling all over myself..


----------



## arutlosjr11

Hoppyjr said:


> I should have never looked at this thread.......I'm drooling all over myself..


You are not alone!


----------

